# Sears special this week - better than Black Friday



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

This week Sears is offering their 2-base, 2hp, 11A router kit for 71.99. Regularly $119.99. A good deal for many but unfortunately they still want $109.99 here in Alaska. 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?mv=rr


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## farrout (Sep 28, 2009)

Where did you see the ad?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ,,I checked the add today at 7:00 AM, and it was set at 79.99 dollars now it's back up to 110.oo not to sure why.. but keep checking back..maybe on Friday..

I got one at the sale price 

=========


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well it would have been a good buy were Sears to honor their advertised price. On line they had it advertised at one price and another at check out. Well it was this sort of thing that turned me off with them years ago.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sears is a black hole when it comes to trying to do bussiness with them, that is why I stay clear as much as possible.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

farrout said:


> Where did you see the ad?


The $71 price was at that URL on Sunday evening.


----------



## bbak (Feb 8, 2005)

I got one on Sunday, the site advertised $79.99 with a 10% off online for the entire day of the 15th, or in stores from 6p.m. to 9 p.m. I ordered online and picked up at the store. No problems at all.
Bruce


----------



## Northerner26 (Jan 2, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> This week Sears is offering their 2-base, 2hp, 11A router kit for 71.99. Regularly $119.99. A good deal for many but unfortunately they still want $109.99 here in Alaska.


big jim, im sure there are plenty of members here that would ship one to you but for the price it would probably come out the same with the shipping cost :sad:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, Kevin...  I got lucky though.. on Black Friday I was *the* lucky one to make a bee-line for, and get, the *one* they had in the store for $79.99. The computer showed 6, but there was only one! It's a nice unit too. Those LED's are SWEET!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Not to mention it was all happening back in November.


----------



## Charles Wong (Jan 5, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> Not to mention it was all happening back in November.


I missed out too :angry: :sad: Just bought mine for $99


----------

